
Expert overclockers successfully push DOOM Eternal past 1k frames per second - austinprete
https://slayersclub.bethesda.net/en/article/48xD6yVj0VsulONXKAnr7n/doom-eternal-overclocked-at-1000-fps
======
sdenton4
TIL that there's such a thing as a 'grandmaster overclocker.'

I also learned that literally pouring liquid nitrogen over a CPU from a cup is
a grandmaster overclocker move.

~~~
fuzxi
With no gloves, to boot!

Of course, the real grandmaster move is to use liquid helium - its boiling
point is about 70C colder than nitrogen :)

~~~
sdenton4
Yeah, my favorite part of the article was the warning to please use proper
safety precautions with liquid N, right under the no-gloves picture...

~~~
periodontal
Due to the Leidenfrost effect, incidental contact of bare skin and LN2 is not
usually a problem (it boils off locally and creates a gaseous N2 barrier).
Other things superchilled by it will not be as forgiving, however.

[http://cookingissues.com/primers/liquid-nitrogen-
primer/#sec...](http://cookingissues.com/primers/liquid-nitrogen-
primer/#section2)

------
SketchySeaBeast
Is it overly picky of me to wish they specified resolution and game settings?

~~~
leddt
You can see on the photo at the top that they were running at 1280x720. As for
graphics settings I would guess minimum.

Edit: seems mobile and desktop have a different crop of that image. Here is
the image that shows 720:
[https://images.ctfassets.net/rporu91m20dc/1XYHhlYZzNI1NxRRJl...](https://images.ctfassets.net/rporu91m20dc/1XYHhlYZzNI1NxRRJlrZYG/cdf10579d7387a9a9e87be46ff107690/DE_1000FPS_MOBILE_633x424.jpg?q=70&fm=webp)

~~~
sedatk
So, does it count if I push 5000fps on 320x200?

~~~
thih9
1x1px seems simpler. Or a 4k static background. I’d say they all count, though
some are less exciting.

~~~
sushshshsh
Well, there's always the 3990x humming along at 2.3 trillion instructions per
second.

------
Whatarethese
Cant wait for my 1000hz monitor!

~~~
Ziggy_Zaggy
Can't wait for my 1000hz eyeballs!

~~~
moonchild
Human eyes don't have a refresh rate, per se. I recall hearing that they can
discern differences in frequency up to 3 kHz or so; though obviously you can
go much slower than that and still feel smooth and relatively responsive.

~~~
t-writescode
Fighter pilots can recognize an object flashed at them for ... 1/240th a
second? Something like that?

I would consider that approximately the upper bound.

~~~
moonchild
Object recognition requires you to see an _insane_ amount of detail. You can
reconstruct a lot, but you still have to see a lot before you can recognize an
entire object.

That puts the threshold for basic perception much higher; you may not be able
to see the details of the objects flashed at you for 1/500 of a second, but
you can tell that something was flashed. If a bright light is strobing at
500Hz, you can tell it's strobing, not just on.

------
stephc_int13
What is interesting, from the screenshot, is that the game is actually CPU
bound. Contrary to an often held belief in the high-end video games
optimization circles.

~~~
654wak654
You can just lower graphics settings to get more out of the GPU, but there is
no CPU equivalent to that like "lowering AI quality".

------
endergen
I’d want motion blur on then for super natural looking motion

------
dwighttk
But can it run Crysis?

------
sandworm101
No. I just bought a 4k screen only to find out that 12k is coming down the
pipe. I do not want to think about what 1000hz 12k screens will cost. Stop
this madness now.

~~~
anticensor
Neither your eyes nor your brain would be capable to cope with that.

~~~
lostlogin
I had a quick look about to see what the eye/brain can actually perceive and
the below is interesting. We can appreciate frame rates far higher than I
thought. A pilot identifying a plane displayed for 1/220th of a second (reddit
link) is pretty impressive.

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-highest-frame-rate-fps-
tha...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-highest-frame-rate-fps-that-can-be-
recognized-by-human-perception-At-what-rate-do-we-essentially-stop-noticing-
the-difference)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1vy3qe/how_many...](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1vy3qe/how_many_frames_per_second_can_the_eye_see/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)

~~~
tripnull
Yeah, and those tests were to comprehend the image to the point of identifying
an air craft. If you're just trying to identify motion, you could probably
perceive much higher frame rates.

